# formatage format "mac os étendu sur mybook 1To impossible



## jacklucont (7 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour, mon disque dur my book 1to acheté hier était formaté de base en fat32.
J'ai voulu le formater en mac os étendu avec l'utilitaire mais il m'est impossible de le faire, message "effacement du disque a échoué"

Avez vous rencontré ce pb? que faire? merci par avance


----------



## jean01 (10 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour  
j'ai eu le même problème que toi et après beaucoup de recherche ai réussi.
Tu ouvre l'utitlitaire disque , tu selectionne ton mybook et tu vas dans partitionner.
là tu choisi 1 partition, tu click sur option et sur la fenetre qui s'ouvre tu selectionne 
" carte de partition Apple " tu clic sur ok puis sur appliquer
et voila tout marche
bon formatage


----------



## gunnmaiden (16 Février 2010)

J'avais ce même probleme depuis 2 jours (impossible de copier des fichiers de + de 4go sur mon DD formater en fat32). Voila qui est résolu, merci mille fois.

gunnmaiden


----------



## ElMute (19 Mai 2010)

merci bien pour le tuyau pas facile a trouvé sans ton message ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mai 2010)

Petit bémol :

Le choix de "Carte de partition Apple" n'est à recommander que si le Mac est un "PowerPC", si c'est un Mac Intel, le bon choix est "Tableau de partition GUID" !

Si le disque n'a pas le bon schéma de partition, il fonctionnera, mais il ne sera pas possible de le rendre bootable.


----------

